# Surrey Reptile & Amphibian Club on Facebook



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

New group on Facebook, feel free to join if you're a fellow Surrey-er! 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/surreyreptiles/


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

manda88 said:


> New group on Facebook, feel free to join if you're a fellow Surrey-er!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/surreyreptiles/


Oh great news I'll pass it on to all the Surrey Reptile Club Members at our next meeting! :2thumb:


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

weemanelite said:


> Oh great news I'll pass it on to all the Surrey Reptile Club Members at our next meeting! :2thumb:


All 11 of us :no1:.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've requested to join but not been answered yet ? i know two of the admins Michael and Edward off a group on facebook so not sure whats going on i'll message them too  i know i'm not from surrey but if i can support a group so be it .


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> I've requested to join but not been answered yet ? i know two of the admins Michael and Edward off a group on facebook so not sure whats going on i'll message them too  i know i'm not from surrey but if i can support a group so be it .


You should def be on there by now  lol


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

mroberts531 said:


> You should def be on there by now  lol


Yeah and i think you should know who this is.


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah and i think you should know who this is.


of course i do ................ im guessing one of the scotts ............................ Scott Gray ?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

mroberts531 said:


> of course i do ................ im guessing one of the scotts ............................ Scott Gray ?!?!?!?! lol


Well aren't you clever  lol.


----------

